# Basket Weave Cutting Board



## Seymoreknots (Oct 17, 2013)

This is my first post on this web site. Hope you like the work. Cutting Board is made from Purpleheart, Hard Maple, and Walnut. Size approx. 12” x 18”. The hardest part of the project was the glue up. I had to apply the glue to each individually piece. My saving grace was the glue up jig that I made. 2 X 4’s cut in half screwed at 90 onto an old counter top. I also made stand/feet out of Walnut with a gloss finish to display the board. Board was finished with “General Finishes” salad bowl finish with 3 coats on the bottom 4 on the top.

Photos:
1) Finshed project
2) Side shot with routed finger grove
3) Stand/feet 
4) Purpleheart stock
5) Walnut and Maple strips 
6) Walnut, Maple strips and Purpleheart dry fit
7) Jig and dry fit
8) Glue up

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome, nice job really to pretty to cut on would hate to scratch it


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I agree with John. No knives allowed......


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Good lesson on how-to. Great result.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice design and excellent execution SeyMore.


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Excellentm .my address is 111 My Wife Loves It Avenue,

She is expecting delivery soon.

All seriousness, where do you get purple heart.=?


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

How do you like the Bessey clamps. I am looking at getting some, but they are a little expensive just wanted to make sure they were worth it.

If you had to buy them again, would you make a different choice.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router forums!

Nice cutting board and good pictures to explain your glue-up.

I look forward to seeing more of your projects.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Great work on your board. What do you sell it for? Billy Boy Bill Major


----------



## Paden (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice work! What did you finish it with??


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice cutting board N/a. Nice choice of wood, Walnut, Maple, and Purple Heart go good together.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome, another James, to the forum.

As some members wrote, it is a pity to use it as a cutting board.


----------

